# Eheim Classic 2213



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am not sure I am sold on the idea of continuing to use Eheim media and filter pads in this canister filter. It seems to me that I have seen the Pro-Line of Eheim canisters that can be refilled with commom 100% polyester and filter carbon.
I have a 10 gallon tank that uses a very inexpensive external filtration system with only carbon and polyester. 
Then I have the 55 gallon tank with the Eheim Classic 2213. Both are doing okay but I am curious what ya'll think about this idea.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have two Eheim Classics and after the first two weeks I don't use carbon at all. If you got planted tanks I'd recommend for the classics using what comes with them then after a couple weeks get rid of the carbon pad and just use the Ehfimech and ehisubstat and a fine filter if you stir up the substrate when changing out plants. You can also use bio balls or something else. I clean mine about every three months by just removing the filter and turning the bottom spout down in the sink and pouring two or three gallons of declorinated water thru them till water clear coming out the bottom. Good time to clean the impeller also. I doubt I'll ever need to change the media except the fine filter if using one.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You have several options with the 2213.

You can do away with the media basket. It will then operate like the other Classics w/o bypass by using two of the #7273050 2213 lattices. This allows you to use more media because of the increased volume and again, no bypass. lescarpentier tells how it is done: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/66063-eheim-2213-removing-media-basket-increase.html

Here is another option, but I haven't read about anyone doing this. Take a look at picture B1 on page 3. It shows a 2213 full of pads with is basically what you are wanting to do with floss. Heading B1 on page 7 tells you how this is done. You can do this with the media basket or w/o by using the lattices.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. When I have more time I will carefully consider all my options. The Eheim is less than a month old so I have two plus months to decide what to do. My biggest concern now is one or two plants melting. I need to read some threads on melting.


----------

